# Best plate (biscuit) joiner?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Need some advice fellas: am toying with buying a biscuit joiner and need you comments about which one you think is best? I note belt drive on some. Good or bad? My needs modest. Budget too. Thanks.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

Use both a Dewalt and a Porter Cable. Prefer the actual fence on the PC but prefer the adjusters etc on the Dewalt. Either will do the job.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought the freud model don't have another to compare to got for under a 100.00 at Lowes. Finally got to use it 3 weeks ago and I really enjoy for being my first time using it. It was simple easy adjustments for centering on 3/4" board. Only gripe I do about it is the switch had to take it from my work to turn on and off. Other than I feel it's a fine tool.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a PC. I like it real well. Strong & reliable, and moderately priced......Chuck


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have a lamello biscuit joiner, it's the second one I have owned. The first was bought at a woodworking show when the only machines available wwas the lamello, and the Viratex, the Viratex had slop in the slide, and was'nt made as well but the price was half of the lamello. I bit the bullit and bought the lamello. (you get what you pay for) I now have the new Lamello, and I'm very satisfied with them. PC has had two designs of the biscuit joiner, the first did'nt sell very well. The new design is more like all the rest of the units on the market. If the machine will not be used professionally, most of them can do the job... Woodnut65


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

PC 557 - worth every penny!


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree with woodnut, for the occasional user most any will get the job done.

regards
jerry


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Any thoughts on the older Porter Cable 555 plate joiner? I know its older technology but for the occasional use looks like it would be better than a Ryobi or one of those for the same money.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know you ask about the PC 555 model, BUT one of the best ways is the router table, most of the projects you make will fit on the router table , and with one arbor and 3 slot cutters and the right bearings you are set to put any biscuit slot in your project.
At the right price and it's safe to do on the router table.

All you need to do it mark the stock and push it into the slot cutter and because you are using the table it right on every time.

Here's just one or two of of them, the 3 wings bits are the best by the way.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/biscuits.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_slot.html#Anchor slotct3w
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_slot.html
-------------
Review below on the PC 555
http://www0.epinions.com/content_6471716484

Bj


----------



## kellysw (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi I bought the Dewalt several yrs ago when NORM was first using it. Of course as soon as I purchased the Dewalt he changed to Porter cable.

I used the dewalt to build some furniture and kitchen cabinets . Between the Dewalt and my Kreg jig I feel I had some prety good success.

Here is a pic of my cabinets from a 1922 arts n crafts Bungalow. I reused the existing doors but made new drawers and face fronts on the lower cabinets. I allso installed a dishwasher and My LOTM and I tiled and grouted the back splash and counter. She stripped all of the doors and wood work while I built the whole thing.

Kelly.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice work, Kelly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks a mighty fine job to me Kelly, only one minor point, there seems to be very little ventilation space around the microwave,I only mention this in the light of my own past experience.


----------



## mylink (May 10, 2017)

Any thoughts on the older Porter Cable 555 plate joiner? I know its older technology but for the occasional use looks like it would be better than a Ryobi or one of those for the same money.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

table/fence sucks and a waste but better than the Ryobie...
go for the 557...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Check your local Craigslist. Biscuit joiners were popular before, not so much now. I just checked and there is a Dewalt on my local for $40.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a PorterCable that is very smooth action and a great fence. Have had it several years. I don't use it all that much, but nice for joining mitered corners of frames to miminize risk of glue squeezeout (which ruins the finish). Also used it to create a counter top. Just remember to cut the same (top or bottom) of both pieces or you may get a poor join that requires hand planing.


----------

